# Offer to relocate to Houston, should I go ?



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey there EXPATS ! & US experts..

Ive spent some time surfing around this site & read the FAQ's etc but am still a little lost..

Ive been offered a chance to relocate from Aberdeen Scotland to Houston on a L1-A ( engineering manager ) visa.

I've spent a fair bit of time in Houston over the past few years "on training courses" .... so know the score as far as whether I want to live in Houston or not and its a resounding YES !

My main concerns are financial, related to tax ( how to calculate it mostly ) credit how to build a score most effectively, gaining a driving license & what the resultant insurances are going to cost me. Id also very much like to apply for a CHL but dont think this is possible on a L1-A and would have to wait till I had a Green Card which can take years ??

What my real relocation costs are really likely to be by the time I replace obvious stuff like white goods, TV & audio stuff ( that wont work in the US )

The obvious risks associated with a move to the US in terms of no contractual notice for termination ( a month is normal in the UK ) I take it on a L1-A if I was to be made redundant or terminated I would have to leave the country almost immediately ? that would be bad news if I had commited to buying a house / car etc.. which would be my intent once I've built up sufficient credit

I havent finalised a package yet but would expect salary to be pretty much the same as I am on now coverted to USD based on speaking to friends in Houston the effective power of my money is far better than in the UK but actual levels of taxation are not massively different ? this surprised me as I always thought that US taxation was a great deal less severe than the UK ??

The other big thing is holidays, I am currently entitled to 24 days/year in UK but this looks like it will drop to around 10 overall which sounds rather restrictive.

Is this normal or should I be fighting for a better package... bearing in mind I really do want to give the relocation a try....

Any feedback or comments from folks who have tried this would really be appreciated.

SS


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

speedysteve said:


> Hey there EXPATS ! & US experts..
> 
> Ive spent some time surfing around this site & read the FAQ's etc but am still a little lost..
> 
> ...



If you're not going to be remain an indentured servant of your employer, you need them to sponsor you for the green card. How long you wait wrt the US government depends on your classification -- Google EB1, EB2 and EB3 and look at the visa bulletin. How long you wait wrt your employer depends on their whim. Might be worth writing it in to the contract, e.g. will sponsor for permanent residency after X months. Also, decide who's paying the bill for that. It's quite common to insist on your UK benefits until you get the residency.. If it ain't in writing, it probably ain't happening. And just at the moment you actually have the upper hand.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your employer should have some sort of employee policy manual for the US (or the Houston facility) which will give you an idea what the "norms" are for manager level employees in Houston - at least in terms of vacations, health care coverage, personal leaves, etc. etc. To some extent, they have to pretty much stick to equal policies for all (especially given the lack of employment contracts in the US). But, while you're still considered an "expat" you can certainly bargain for transitional benefits.

You may want to inquire about tax assistance - at least for the first couple years until you learn your way around the US tax system - and definitely some provision for repatriation should the job not work out for any reason within the first year or so. It's normally the case in expat contracts that you're given an allowance of one month's gross salary for "small appliances" you'll need to replace and it's not unreasonable to get some form of assistance for a relocation service, to help with finding a place to live, schools for the kids, and general assistance in getting yourself set up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

speedysteve said:


> Hey there EXPATS ! & US experts..
> 
> Ive spent some time surfing around this site & read the FAQ's etc but am still a little lost..
> 
> ...


Good for you for taking the plunge. We asked exactly the same questions when we made a similar move. You should ask them to honour your existing holiday entitlement. This doesn't really cost them anything, and you will want to explore your new country. I don't know what the cost of living is in Houston, but make sure you will have enough to live comfortably. Ask for an allowance for moving expenses, several thousand $'s. Make sure you include state and federal taxes in your tax calculation estimates. 

What are you going to do when you arrive? Will they give you temporary housing and a car for a couple of months, or are you on your own? If they provide it, make sure they pay the tax on the 'perk'. Ask them to provide a US tax advisor for the first 2 years. The tax system is a real headache.

I wouldn't worry about the redundancy/at will thing. If they are going to the trouble and expense of relocating you, they are not thinking of making you redundant. I think you get 3 months to leave the country anyway, but not 100% sure on this.

What is CHL? Some kind of car loan? You can apply for loans on a L1, although it will take a few months to build up your credit score. We got a mortgage on an L1 quite quickly. See my other posts for tips on building up credit quickly.

It sounds like you have made your decision, so anything else they can give you is a bonus. If you don't ask, you won't get


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks to all for the rapid feedback, several good points raised such as they are investing in me so unlikely to turn round and make me redundant its a good point which I never really considered.

Holding out for continuation of my existing holidays and benefits makes sense too, at leats until I have "resident" status, however having spoken to my direct boss in the US he has made it clear that he will do his best to improve upon my current salary as part of the relocation package. good idea re tieing in x month till application for GC into contract, onve again I would probably never of thought of that

Ive never really been proactive in negotiating benefits for myself its just not in my nature but once again your right, I suppose I am in a fairly strong position given they have asked me and not the other way round

The suggested repatriation clause in the contract is sensible but does sound a little negative to me and im not sure how well that would go down.. 

Oh and a CHL is a concealed handgun license... 

One last thing, tax, do I stop paying UK tax as soon as I leave and go onto the US payrole ? ( Im assuming I start paying US tax immediately ? )

Thanks again for all your inputs, I really appreciate it.

SS


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Steve 
As far as I am aware, you will start paying US tax as soon as you arrive, on your worldwide income. You will still be liable for UK tax on your UK investments. However, as a UK citizen you are entitled to your tax free personal allowance, so you may not actually end up paying any UK tax. Any UK tax you do pay gets credited against your US tax bill, so you do not end up paying twice. There is a double taxation treaty with the US and the UK.

I meant to say before, make sure you find out about healthcare benefits. Does your company have a subsidised healthcare scheme you can participate in? This can be expensive if you have to pay for it yourself.


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Expat experts..

Ok a bit of progress and a new problem, finally I have been made an acceptable offer and have in fact accepted it, there are still some shipping cost related issues but nothing that really concerns me.

The real problem is as follows, 20 years ago I was convicted of a very minor controlled substance related crime for which I have no documentation, the penalty was a small fine and the issue was closed, so closed in fact that my local courhouse has absolutely no record of the conviction..
I have been totally upfront about this "issue" from the very begining ( over 3 months ) with my bosses, HR and our immigration lawyer but now that I have accepted the relocation offer suddenly this is a big issue, despite the fact that every time we have spoken in the past I have mentioned this and have be assured it would not be an issue ??????

Needless to say this is really stressing me out ! Has anyone been in a similar situation ? what was the solution ? I now have to provide evidence of the outcome but as I said my local courthouse has no record of the event ??

SS


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Does your country has a Ministry of Justice? I think these are the people you have to contact. Ask them how you can get a statement of criminal record for immigration purpose.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I cannot think of the word used in the UK right now:>((( Folks we need help here!
You need a copy of your personal records.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> I cannot think of the word used in the UK right now:>((( Folks we need help here!
> You need a copy of your personal records.


Are you thinking of the Criminal Records Bureau (part of the Home office)?

Criminal Records Bureau | Home Office


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

It appears there are 2 organisations which could provide the documentation I need..

1/ UK ( which by definition means England Scotland Wales & Northern Ireland )

acpo.police.uk/NationalPolicing/ACROCriminalRecordsOffice/

This is a comprehensive complete historical check which should pick up everything throughout life however the legal system in Scotland is at least partially seperate from the rest of the UK and the ACPO application specifically asks if the application is being made fom Scotland which to me infers that they will have to contact an external data source..

2/ Scotland specific 

disclosurescotland.co.uk/what-is-disclosure/]What

This site only deals with Scotland and is set up for employment and working with "at risk" groups such as children however I can apply for a "basic" disclosure which I suspect will not register anything as the conviction is "spent" under UK law due to the extensive amount of time since offence.

Quote from website :_ “Anyone can apply for a basic disclosure in their own name. This might be requested for a new job, volunteer work or to *support a visa application.” *

The immigration lawyer I am dealing with in the US does not appear to have a clue and is basically saying do whatever I think is the correct one ???????

I guess the question is would the "Disclosures Scotland" document cary sufficient weight with the consulate member I will be interviewed by in London, England as this is the only US consulate that can issue visas in the UK

Id really appreciate any help anyone can give me as this situation could really mess up my life..

SS


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you contacted the consulate?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you use APCO


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

are you absolutely certain about ACPO ?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am alway right 
If in doubt get a better lawyer


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

*update*

Thought Id update the site and let all know about progress

Sure enought the ACPO is the only acceptable document
I had my consulate interview in London last month, all went well fairly painless experience and both the consular officer and the brit who took my documents before meeting them were totally professional and pleasant.

Dont listen to the other forum postings that suggests its all doom and gloom and that they are unpleasant, simply not the case.

Anyway by the time I made it to interview I hade a pile of ducumentation from my US attourneys at least an inch thick multiple coppies of various L1-A related documentation, character references etc.....

Consulate were not interested in any of it really and took 3 coppies of 3 critical forms and didnt even look at the rest, it pretty much came down to a 10 min interview with the consulate officer who asked obvious questions about why I was needed by the company , what I would be doing , how long I intended to stay and of course about my history... it wasnt an intense grilling or anything just legitimate questions to which I answered as short and directly as possible.

At the end of it I was told that the waiver i required had to be granted by the DHS which could take up to 14-16 weeks and that they would recommend granting of the waiver.

I take this as a positive outcome and am now waiting and hopeing it all works out.. obviously the company are not chuffed about this potential 4 month wait but there really is nothing I can do about it.

Assuming Im lucky and I do eventually get the visa, I now have another question, whats the best way to deal with cash savings that I currently have in the UK ? do I transfer them to an offshore account ? to a US bank or leave them in the UK ?most are in instant access accounts at the moment but what about existing ISA'S ? can they be left or do I lose the right to have them when I move ?
Ive noticed in general interest rates in the US are even worse than the UK does it make mores sence just to leave the cash here and transfer chunks over when I need it ?

SS


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First of all - thank you for the update. Having all your ducks in a row is generally a good idea. 
Interest rates are pathetic at best. Some of the Brits will be able to give you information about ISAs. You can sk me aout the US side. 
You can carry cash over and deposit it for immediate needs. I have heard a lot about folks using ATMs to get EU cash which they immediately deposit in US accounts.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can leave your UK funds where they are and decide what you want to do with them after you're settled in. Once you're in the US, you'll be subject to the US tax system (which is based on worldwide income) and you'll be expected to disclose all your "foreign" (to the US) accounts annually as part of your income tax declarations.

Putting funds into offshore accounts is just a big old red flag to the IRS. Leave 'em where they currently are and just report them as required until you decide to what extent you need or want to transfer them to the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

well im now at the end of week 8 since visa interview, and the wait is killing me.........
Does anyone have personal experience or any idea how long a responce from the DHS for a "waiver of inelligabiliy" is really likely to take ? the immigration officer at the interview did advise up to 14-16 weeks but is it really likely to take as long as that ?
Needles to say my employer is becomming somewhat anxious....
Glossing over the fact that I dont have a visa yet... is buying a house in Houston a good idea or is renting a better option ? the housing market looks very different to the UK i.e. property is just as likely to fall in value as rise so its certainly not a safe investment... I intend to stay for the full 3 years of my visa, it just seems like a lot of money to blow on rent for nothing to show at the end... i take it getting a mortgage wont be possible until I have built a credit rating which is probably gonna take 3 - 6 months minimum. ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

speedysteve said:


> well im now at the end of week 8 since visa interview, and the wait is killing me.........
> Does anyone have personal experience or any idea how long a responce from the DHS for a "waiver of inelligabiliy" is really likely to take ? the immigration officer at the interview did advise up to 14-16 weeks but is it really likely to take as long as that ?
> Needles to say my employer is becomming somewhat anxious....
> Glossing over the fact that I dont have a visa yet... is buying a house in Houston a good idea or is renting a better option ? the housing market looks very different to the UK i.e. property is just as likely to fall in value as rise so its certainly not a safe investment... I intend to stay for the full 3 years of my visa, it just seems like a lot of money to blow on rent for nothing to show at the end... i take it getting a mortgage wont be possible until I have built a credit rating which is probably gonna take 3 - 6 months minimum. ?


Slow down a shake:>)
Get your visa, move to Houston, get a suite in an extended stay hotel for a couple of weeks and explore your surroundings.
Rent versus mortgage - you can leave a rental, do not need to deal with repairs, maintenance, yard. Will you be financially able to carry a mortgage until you sell a house and may not be in country?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One further caveat on going too quickly with the "buy a house" plan - mortgages are tough to get these days, and at one point I was told that some banks will only make a mortgage to a foreigner for the term of their current visa. If you get a green card, then you're eligible for a full 30 year mortgage. But on a 3 year visa, you may have trouble convincing a bank to lend to you for more the 3 years. That makes the payments pretty stiff.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

congrats! i don't know UK taxes, but in texas you pay only federal tax no state tax, you still have sales tax of course, health care chould be provided by your employer by law with minimal contribution from your part, you can get morgage with work visa (big down payment, good job some credit), but in texas even property is cheap, property tax is very high ( for $200 000 house you'll pay around $4000 in tax a year), now cost of living in texas is one of the cheapest in the nation probably half of what it is in UK, your taxes will be deducted from each check you receive (amount deducted depends on how many dependants you claim) and then next year after you do your taxes you either pay more or receive tax return if you overpaid during the year. hope that helped, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

Just starting week 15 since interview, my US attourneys have been in contact with the DHS / CBP and have been told "the case has not yet been adjudicated" and they hope to have it processed within 4 to 8 weeks.....

The attourneys are retained by the company that is sponsoring my visa, needless to say my employer is becomming "agitated" by the delay which now looks likely to be 6 months ! ( ouch )

On a more personal note..... assuming this ever actually happens what is the deal with driving licences ? 

Based on reading other posts on the forum I think I have to sit a Texas driving test to gain a Texas license within 30 days of arrival, as the 12 month UK reprocity agrement doesnt apply if you become a "resident" ( I assume L1-a is residence ? )

Does the same apply to a motorcycle license ? I already own a motorcyle in Texas ( registered and insured by a local friend ) and will be using this from day one

Assuming I do ever get there and become a resident is there any way of me avoiding having to pay sales tax on the book value ( again ) on the bike when transfering ownership officially from my friend to me such as a "gift"

thanks

SS


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

speedysteve said:


> Just starting week 15 since interview, my US attourneys have been in contact with the DHS / CBP and have been told "the case has not yet been adjudicated" and they hope to have it processed within 4 to 8 weeks.....
> 
> The attourneys are retained by the company that is sponsoring my visa, needless to say my employer is becomming "agitated" by the delay which now looks likely to be 6 months ! ( ouch )
> 
> ...


A drivers license is a drivers license. All the details are on the site of Texas DMV. You will probably be asked to surrender your UK licenses.
Let's hope that your buddy has you on his insurance. Again Texas DMW site - you need vehicle inspection and proof of insurance and current title signed over to you by the current owner to register the bike. Sales between consumers are not generally taxed.


----------



## gavinedwards (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Steve I moved to pa last October and I got an international drivers permit from the post office this allows you to drive on a uk license for one year but insurance company's don't like them mine gave me a time limit of 90 days to take and pass my test which I did, to be honest the test was easy I drove round a parking lot then exitted the lot drove round a corner and back in again whole test less then 5 mins, just make sure you have paper that's states you are allowed to stay in the us for a year when you take theory test , I just got my motorcycle license in pa they have a free class you can take called pamsp I had a uk motorcycle license for 12 years so again very easy I hope all this helps


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gavinedwards said:


> Hi Steve I moved to pa last October and I got an international drivers permit from the post office this allows you to drive on a uk license for one year but insurance company's don't like them mine gave me a time limit of 90 days to take and pass my test which I did, to be honest the test was easy I drove round a parking lot then exitted the lot drove round a corner and back in again whole test less then 5 mins, just make sure you have paper that's states you are allowed to stay in the us for a year when you take theory test , I just got my motorcycle license in pa they have a free class you can take called pamsp I had a uk motorcycle license for 12 years so again very easy I hope all this helps


Be so kind to post an official link showing that you can drive one year as legal resident with an other country's drivers license.

Texas requires a Texas drivers license of all legal residents.


----------



## gavinedwards (Apr 22, 2012)

You can drive with a uk license with a international permit in the us I know because I did this and as I said my us insurance company accepted said permit, permit valid one year but insurance want you to get us license ASAP


----------



## gavinedwards (Apr 22, 2012)

*uk license*



twostep said:


> Be so kind to post an official link showing that you can drive one year as legal resident with an other country's drivers license.
> 
> Texas requires a Texas drivers license of all legal residents.


ok sorry site wont let me post link yet search in google the aa uk international drivers permit and it will show which countrys require them the usa being one of them to allow you to drive legally 

and it says on permit its valid for 1 year and must be carried with uk license


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gavinedwards said:


> You can drive with a uk license with a international permit in the us I know because I did this and as I said my us insurance company accepted said permit, permit valid one year but insurance want you to get us license ASAP


Sorry quite wrong with regards California. 

Once you are RESIDENT in California, the rule is to get a California licence within 10 days.

Logistically this cannot happen, but you are expected to apply for your CA licence as soon as possible once you are living in the State.

Hubby had been in California for one month and was stopped at Border Patrol site. The agent queried his UK licence (and he had International Licence). Luckily we could also show that he had applied for his licence and was awaiting his test at DMV.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gavinedwards said:


> ok sorry site wont let me post link yet search in google the aa uk international drivers permit and it will show which countrys require them the usa being one of them to allow you to drive legally
> 
> and it says on permit its valid for 1 year and must be carried with uk license


unless you are a permanent resident -which op is as long as his visa is valid.


----------



## gavinedwards (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok twostep your right I'm wrong hahaha in pa what I have said is the way, i know as I very recently did this and on the aa site it says for all of USA I looked in depth at pa to make sure I was legal. You think your right I know I'm right.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gavinedwards said:


> Ok twostep your right I'm wrong hahaha in pa what I have said is the way, i know as I very recently did this and on the aa site it says for all of USA I looked in depth at pa to make sure I was legal. You think your right I know I'm right.


it does not matter whois wright - op is in texas and texas law applies. i would still like to see an official link saying you can drive for one year in pa with a foreign drivers license when you are a legal resident.


----------



## gavinedwards (Apr 22, 2012)

PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - FAQ - Miscellaneous

ok twostep look here offical penndot site


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

International licenses are tricky. Yes, they're valid for one year - however that may not be the case if the driver is moving permanently to whatever state. The international license is basically an accommodation to those who are on a short-term transfer (of up to one year) without the intention of establishing residence.

The line between living someplace for a year and establishing residence there is a fine one - and is subject to interpretation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

Ye Haw !! ( sorry just practising my Texan accent )
Finally recieved e-mail from visa coordination unit confirming that my visa application has been approved  !!! 2 days short of 5 months since consular interview. Will be sending my passport to the Embassy later today so hopefully I should physically have my visa within the next couple of weeks. At Last !! its been a long and nerve wracking wait !!
SS


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

speedysteve said:


> Ye Haw !! ( sorry just practising my Texan accent )
> Finally recieved e-mail from visa coordination unit confirming that my visa application has been approved  !!! 2 days short of 5 months since consular interview. Will be sending my passport to the Embassy later today so hopefully I should physically have my visa within the next couple of weeks. At Last !! its been a long and nerve wracking wait !!
> SS


Congratulations!


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks twostep,

Now the real confusion begins... have been looking into bank accounts and what to do with them.. I have a few savings accounts in the UK, nothing major moneywise but apparently I cannot keep them if I cease to be a UK resident.. so assuming I have to close them I am left with the options of a US account and transferring everything into it ( as far as I can see interest rates in the US are awful ) or opening an International ( or offshore ) account but apparently this is a red flag for the IRS ?

Regardless of the savings situation Ill need a bank account for the US division of the company I wil be working for to pay into so I guess a US current account is gonna be required

Are the international multi currency accounts really that bad as far as the IRS are concerned ? what the big deal ? any advise from those whove done it or can recommend a decent accout ?
thanks, SS


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

No matter where you put your money - you have to declare income. Why can you not leave your UK deposits where they are? W8 should take care of of things. For payroll purposes - walk into any bank and open an account. Unless you can put money on the table so to say - multi currency accounts are a thing of the past.


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

I spoke to the 3 banks I have savings accounts with to see if they would accept a R105 form which is notification of leaving the country & requesting no UK tax at source on interest, I would obviously declare this interest to the IRS but would thus only pay tax on it once,

When asked if the R105 would be accepted all 3 banks advised me that they would require account closure when I ceased to be a UK resident as they no longer allow non residents to hold accounts..

What is a W8 ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

speedysteve said:


> I spoke to the 3 banks I have savings accounts with to see if they would accept a R105 form which is notification of leaving the country & requesting no UK tax at source on interest, I would obviously declare this interest to the IRS but would thus only pay tax on it once,
> 
> When asked if the R105 would be accepted all 3 banks advised me that they would require account closure when I ceased to be a UK resident as they no longer allow non residents to hold accounts..
> 
> What is a W8 ?


A lot of European banks do not deal with US investment clients anymore. So W8 is irrelvant. You may just have to pack up your investments/savings and bite the bullet of very low US interest rates. It is part of immigration.


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

damm the more I dig into the details of whats involved the less attractive it becomes  
Its a minor detail i guess, negligible interest rates, credit rating down to zero, very expensive car insurance ( cause of no US driving record ) high property taxes confusing taxation laws.... good grief you'd think the US didnt want legitimate nonimmigrant workers, you'd think they would be glad of the tax and money Ill be spending... oh yeah thats right they dont .......
Can I open a current account in the US without a permanent residence and social security number ? Im not even sure how to go about getting the SSN, the permanent residence will also take some time as ill be staying in a long stay hotel for a while till I suss things out


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

speedysteve said:


> damm the more I dig into the details of whats involved the less attractive it becomes
> Its a minor detail i guess, negligible interest rates, credit rating down to zero, very expensive car insurance ( cause of no US driving record ) high property taxes confusing taxation laws.... good grief you'd think the US didnt want legitimate nonimmigrant workers, you'd think they would be glad of the tax and money Ill be spending... oh yeah thats right they dont .......
> Can I open a current account in the US without a permanent residence and social security number ? Im not even sure how to go about getting the SSN, the permanent residence will also take some time as ill be staying in a long stay hotel for a while till I suss things out


a) quit cussing
b) do not even start the fake accent
c) SS# would you please use the search functio
What does permanent residency have to to with your hotel?


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

twostep said:


> a) quit cussing
> b) do not even start the fake accent
> c) SS# would you please use the search functio
> What does permanent residency have to to with your hotel?


a) didnt actually realise that qualified as cussing.. 
b) that was a joke..I have my own Scottish accent and wouldnt change it for the world
c) I did try to, although there are a large number of SS# related postings I'm still unclear as to exactly what the process is.. what forms I need to fill in where exactly I need to go ( I'm hopeing my employer will help with these details ), I realise it takes at least a couple of weeks and I cannot technically work during this period, does this mean I cant actually get paid for this time period either ? can I open a bank current ( or I think its known as checking ) account with no SS#, i already have a savings account with Chase which I was able to open with a passport last time I was in Houston but couldnt open a "current account" Ill need this to get paid I assume, also when I transfer my finances from UK I guess it would be easier to do this into this kind of account.
I realise permanent residency in respect to immigration has nothing to do with having a fixed abode but I would have thought I'd need a legitimate permanent address to open a checking account and that a hotel would not qualify ?
SS


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations! With your employment papers in hand, you should be able to add a checking account to your Chase savings. Also, with your papers, you go to the social security office (suggest going early..they get very busy), and you will be issued a social security card that states valid for employment. You may have to do that first before the bank. It's quite easy to get a rental here in Houston, too easy in my opinion.. Just call any agent at Prudential, Remax , etc . I don't know much about the drivers license part, but l know they need to see your social security card now or proof that you are here legally.
Good luck, and welcome to Houston...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Here you can find more info regarding your drivers license:
Texas DMV Locations, TX DMV Hours, Phone Numbers, & DMV Appointments at DMV.org: The Unofficial DMV Guide
And also take a look at this: TxDPS - Your Texas Drivers License / ID


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Bellakem really appreciate the welcome and the simple summary, so basically get myself over there, (make it through 2ndary interview at airport  )
my employer will issue me with paperwork confirming my employment, go to the social security office with this paperwork and passport and visa and they will issue me with a card that comfirms im allowed to work in the US ( do they issue this at the time im there in advance of actually being issued a SS# ? )
Once I have this authorisation to work I can go to bank and open a checking account, would I be able to use my work address or that of my boss rather than a hotel address ?

Thanks for the info on the license EVHB, it is likely I will be visiting Houston for a couple of weeks on a fact finding trip, looking for accomodation vehicle that kinda stuff comming back to the UK to finalise tying up loose ends for a week or so then finally making my permanent move does the 1 month to get my license time limit start from when I arrive the 1st time or when I come back ?

thanks guys,
SS


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I assume it will start when you activate your visa. So if you first go without the visa in your passport, it will start the second time. We had 6 months time to change our drivers license, it all depends on the state where you go to. (and we rented a car for the first 3 weeks, gave us a little bit time to shop around for a car)


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Your social security number will be given the same day and the card itself is mailed to you. The bank only requires this number. There are so many different checking account types, l would just keep it simple to save fees. Direct deposit will waive the approximate 10 dollar per month fee, and you can do your banking online. You can use your office/boss address or just choose paperless (you can always change it later). Direct deposit usually takes 2 payroll cycles to kick in, but in the meantime, you can get a paper check which can be cashed fee free at the bank that your company does business with. This information will be on the check itself.


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, great info, again appreciate your help. SS


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

*update*

Hi everyone just a quick update to let you all know how things are going.

I spent July in Houston, house hunting, applied for SSN opened a couple of bank accounts with the companies credit union ( what a nightmare that was lots of delays and "lost" paperwork but they were the only ones who would allow opening a checking account and provide a credit card without a SSN ) also gained a mortgage approval letter from the credit union without a US credit history, again the only organisation that would talk to me about this.

SSN process, very simple and painless other than the total of 22 days from interview to recipt of SSN card, only just made it before I had to return to the UK

Aparently the driving license 30 day limit is not strictly enforced as the police appreciate the delays that the SSN issuance can take, i did not get a chance to sit my DL test prior to returning to the UK but will do it ASAP when I return at the end of this month.

I have searched around many cash transfer options and have concluded that the XE.trade option is the quickest safest and simplest option have transfered several small amounts into multiple accounts ( checking , savings and alternative bank savings ) with no problems, I would recommend this for anyone else needing to transfer funds.

It took 3 payrol cycles ( 6 weeks ) for my company to eventually sort the system out for me to actually recieve payment... that was a bit of a nightmare cashflow wise but apparently this is common, still its sorted now....

As a general financial comment the chunk that the taxman, and medicare etc.. take out of your salary is more than you would hope, vehicle insurance / property tax / compulsory medical insurance ( at least via my company ) etc are all significantly higher cost than the UK but I would say overall its around 10% less than the UK equivalent which is more or less what I expected..

The benefits though are obvious.. housing costs are massively lower a decent 4 bedroom house for the price you'd pay for a 1 bedroom flat, eating out is incredibly cheap, around half the price for equivalent quality sometimes less, only exception to this is supermarket food shopping seems kinda expensive which is weird but eat out all the time and its no problem :eyebrows:

Weather is obviously in a different league ! a bit of time and plenty of water and im sure ill adjust still its an easy way to loose weight without actually having to excercise !

Im back in the UK right now sorting out the final things that need to be done before the permanent move, just shipped the contents of my rental property ( approx 6 weeks to get to Houston ) cleaning up the house and getting out of my lease, advising the UK taxman of my departure, redirecting mail, closing UK bank accounts ( a lot of UK banks will not allow you to hold savings accounts with them if your not a resident which I didnt realise till I checked ) closing ISA's cause you loose the tax excemption so there is no benefit.

The only real big thing thats left outstanding that I have no idea how to process is transfer of my UK pensions into my US 401k, Ill need to find someone in the US who knows about such things once I get back there..

Overall, although its obviously a bit stressful sorting all this out and a shock to the system I cant wait to get back to the US and get on with the new life.

SS


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

speedysteve said:


> The only real big thing thats left outstanding that I have no idea how to process is transfer of my UK pensions into my US 401k, Ill need to find someone in the US who knows about such things once I get back there..


Congratulations! You've got most of the worst part all taken care of!

But check with your personnel department when you get back to the US. I'm not at all sure that you can "transfer" your UK pensions into a 401K. What usually happens is that you keep your UK pensions back in the UK and then draw on them at retirement according to the terms of the particular pension plans. 

It's not possible to transfer 401Ks into foreign pension plans (largely because of the tax deferral feature) and I'd be kind of surprised if you can actually combine your UK pensions into your 401K. (I have been wrong before, however, so definitely ask.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to Texas!
We tried merging similar accounts and were told by CPA and IRS that it cannot be done. 
Eating out will geld old after a while. There are a couple of tricks to grocery shopping. Let me know when you are ready:>)


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks Bev & twostep,

I'm really chuffed to bits it all seams to have worked out, I certainly had to wait for it all to come together :clap2:

One weird thing apparently I have to go through the whole "waiver of inelligability" application and reissue every year, visit US embassy in either London or Belfast for another interview and then go through the waiting process for reissue of waiver, but I can go back to the US and wait for it to be issued there, this is inspite of my visa being issued for the full 3 years ? is this normal ?

Apparently I could stay in the US for the full 3 years but if I travel I wouldnt get back in without the renewed waiver ? seems a strange system but obviously Ill do it if its required... I guess they just want to keep checking I dont "stray off the path" 

has anyone else had to do this ?

SS


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

forgot to ask, whats the tricks to grocery shopping, as you say eating out all the time will probably get old after a while...

SS


----------



## Ozzieone (Feb 17, 2012)

*houston*

Hi Steve, 

Just wondering if you did relocate to Houston? I will me arriving there next week, so feel free to contact me later if u like. My husband & I have both lived in scotland too.


----------



## speedysteve (Sep 30, 2011)

*driving license*

I have a new conundrum to deal with...

Trying to apply for a driving license and have everything I require appart from "proof of residence" such as a utlility bill to a residencial address..

I am staying in a corporate appartment which is not in my name nor are any of the utillity bills, all my bank statements & other mail is sent to my work address as this is really my only stable address but apparently I cannot use a work address for validation of residence.

Its probably going to be a month possibly 2 at least before I actually have my own residential address that is in any way stable does that mean I am going to have to continue to drive around on my UK license for a few more months which I believe is not allowed with my current status of being a "resident" 

I'd welcome any suggestions how to deal with this one.

thanks,

SS


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't cite a definitive source, but I'm fairly sure that you can argue that you are not yet "resident" for driving license purposes until you have found and established a more permanent residence than a corporate apartment.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are allowed to I would try driving with the UK license until you have a permanent address. Otherwise you will need to go to the DMV again, wait in line, pay a fee, just to change your address.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DMV Texas spells out the requirements fairly legible. I94 or your other visa documentation plus proof of residence. And that entails amongst others mail snet to your Texas residence.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

vronchen said:


> If you are allowed to I would try driving with the UK license until you have a permanent address. Otherwise you will need to go to the DMV again, wait in line, pay a fee, just to change your address.


Unless he can provide the information required by Texas law there will will be no Texas drivers license. He has x numbers of days to comply. It is also a facor concerning his vehicle insurance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I can't cite a definitive source, but I'm fairly sure that you can argue that you are not yet "resident" for driving license purposes until you have found and established a more permanent residence than a corporate apartment.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Not according to Texas law.


----------

